# Java und Webdesign



## mustinet1900 (18. Jan 2012)

Hi Leute,

 ich bin im Moment im ersten Semester meines Informatik Studiums und wir lernen mit Java zu Programmieren.

Da es mich sehr interessiert, ich aber da nicht so richtig durchblicke wollte ich mich mal hier erkundigen.

Es geht um das Erstellen von Webseiten, aber keine einfachen Hobby Bastler Seiten , sondern richtige Homepages.

Wenn ich Webdesign google, dann lese ich meisten etwas über Php oder Css, Html.

Wie sieht das denn aus mit Java? Wird das nicht so sehr fürs erstellen von Webseiten genutzt?

Wie ist das ausserdem mit dem Erstellen von richtiger Software, wie Lightroom, Photoshop?
Werden solche Sachen auch mit Java programmiert oder anderen Sprachen?

Nutzt man zum Erstellen Software wie Dreamweaver oder ähnliches?
Was ist genau dieses Iweb von Apple? Ist das eher so ein kleines Hobby Tool ala Iphoto,Imovie etc?


Und zu guter letzt möchte ich mich auch mal mit dem Programmieren von Iphone Apps beschäftigen.
Hat da jemand Ahnung und kann mir sagen womit und wie man da arbeitet?

Ich hab zwar einige Seiten gesehen, die so App Bastelsets anbieten wie so ne Art fertig Baukasten, aber ich glaube das sind eher so die ganz einfachen Sachen oder irre ich mich?

Sorry , wie gesagt bin ich da noch recht frisch und möchte mir da das ganze Wissen aneignen und wollte euch mal nach eurem Wissem fragen.

Grüsse


----------



## HimBromBeere (18. Jan 2012)

Du fragst ja gleich das ganze Google leer... ne mal ehrlich, du hättest auch gleich nach der Weltformel fragen können, die dir in einem Satz sämtliche Erscheinungen auf der Erde erklärt.

Ich werde dennoch versuchen, einige deiner Fragen kurz zu beantworten:
Webseiten kann man mit Java durchaus erstellen (von gestalten rede ich lieber erstmal nicht, das hat aber weniger mit Java zu tun). Ist ein wenig umständlich, geht aber. Erinfacher (und PHP schon recht ähnlich) sind da die Java Server Pages. Die wirst du ohne Java-Vorkentnisse jedoch nahezu gar nicht in den Griff bekommen (fand ich zumindest sau schwer damals). Dabei solltest du dir u.U. auch Java-Beans mal ansehen, um JSP effektiv nutzen zu können. 
Wenn du schreibst, dass du richtige Homepages bauen willst, solltest du dich vorher natrülich ausreichend mit HTML, Javascript und CSS auseinandergesetzt haben, denn darüber läuft (übrigens auch bei PHP oder Perl) sämtliche Gestaltung. Um das Schreiben von HTML-Code kommst du also nicht wirkich drumherum (es gibt aber diverse Frameworks, die dir einiges abnehmen). 

Das Erstellen "richtiger Software" ist erstens extrem zeit- und kostspielig (und beansprucht meist ein Enwticklerteam von ein paar hundert Mitarbeitern) und ist natürlich stark vom Anwendungsfall abhängig. Mann kann da nicht direkt sagen, welche Sprache wofür geeignet ist, pauschale Aussagen sind da kaum möglich (nur ein paar Eckpunkte, über die du vlcht. nachdenken solltest, BEVOR du dich für eine Sprache entscheidest: vorhandene Frameworks, Plattform, Performanz, Produktunterstützung, Robustheit, Objektorientierung...). Ziemlich viel theoretische Vorarbeit...


dabei belass ich es mal. Versuch erstmal, die Grundlagen zu lernen, bevor du dich an die ganz großen Dinge rantraust. Damit wirst du erstmal ein paar Jahre beschäftigt... 

P.S.: Sowas proprietäres wie IPhone, wer will denn sowas?! Igiit igiit


----------



## bygones (18. Jan 2012)

HimBromBeere hat gesagt.:


> Das Erstellen "richtiger Software" ist erstens extrem zeit- und kostspielig (und beansprucht meist ein Enwticklerteam von ein paar hundert Mitarbeitern)


hehe dann duerften die wenigsten Firmen "richtige Software" machen - "ein paar hundert" ist wohl etwas uebertrieben ;-) Ein Entwicklerteam kann auch 50 Leute betragen und "richtige Software" produzieren


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jan 2012)

[ot]ueh:Ich bin ein ein Mann Team und schreibe auch richtige Software ... 
Ihr könnt den Begriff "richtige" nicht am Umfang festmachen. Viele "richtige" Software ist auch relativ klein, so wie unsere Service Software für die Geräte welche wir produzieren...[/ot]


----------



## Helgon (18. Jan 2012)

Meinst du vllt Java*SCRIPT*?

Im Kontext Webdesign und PHP/CSS/HTML tipp ich jetzt einfach mal darauf?!


----------



## Noctarius (18. Jan 2012)

Helgon hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du vllt Java*SCRIPT*?
> 
> Im Kontext Webdesign und PHP/CSS/HTML tipp ich jetzt einfach mal darauf?!



Warum sollte er?

Ja mit Java werden viele Webseiten gemacht. Allerdings nicht im Frontend (da wird PHP ja auch nicht genutzt), sondern auf Serverseite um die Websites zu generieren.
Hier wird aber eher bei großen, professionellen Systemen (oft auch Eigenentwicklungen) auf Java gesetzt. Wir nutzen hier z.B. Java für die Webseite rund um unseren Hotelservice mit mehreren Millionen Anfragen pro Tag. Sowas wird dann in PHP schon ziemlich frickelig.


----------



## Helgon (18. Jan 2012)

Ah ok, das wusst ich nicht.

In welcher Form kommt den Java bei Websites zum Einsatz. Nur JSP oder in noch anderen Formen?


----------



## hdi (18. Jan 2012)

Siehe Java Servlet


----------



## Noctarius (18. Jan 2012)

Siehe JavaEE (im Allgemeinen)


----------



## Blakh (18. Jan 2012)

theoretisch kannst du auch ein Applet schreiben und als deine Webseite deklarieren


----------



## ARadauer (18. Jan 2012)

Gibt viele coole Frameworks mit denen Webanwendungen in java gebaut werden können... tapestry, wicket, vadin... Aber wenn du vor hast für das kleine Gasthaus im Ort eine Homepage zu basteln, würde ich eher auf Java verzichten.


----------



## mustinet1900 (18. Jan 2012)

ok.
Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Das waren natürlich erstmal auch reine Fragen der Neugier.
Da ich ja im Studium sowieso Java lerne und lernen muss um die Klausur zu bestehen, wollte ich schonmal wissen wieviel Nutzen ich später von dieser Sprache haben oder später sowieso noch andere lernen muss für die Sachen die ich mir später vorstelle.

Wenn ich generell ne Software oder ne App mir anschaue, dann frage ich mich immer womit die das ganze erstellt haben etc.

Hab z.B. gestern im Kino Verblendung gesehen und der Film beginnt mit einer super geilen Animation wovon ich total fasziniert war und mich auch da gefragt habe : Wow , womit und wie machen die das nur?

Das es viel Zeit und Arbeit braucht war mir eigentlich klar.

Da ich ja jezt erstmal nur Java lerne , möchte ich neben dem Studium auch von dieser Sprache soviel wie möglich rausholen


----------

